
Show HN: Moments.yt – Share and discover awesome YouTube clips - mohndoe
https://moments.yt/?hn
======
mohndoe
Hi HN. I made this and I think it's cool, and my friends say so. So here it
is.

It's my first time sharing any of my projects with strangers. I'm using all my
courage here. Plus, HN seems to be a good place to get constructive feedback.

Any kind of feedback would be awesome: design-wise, bugs, features missing,
etc. But here is what you should know before : 1) You'll need a YouTube
account to log in (if you want to). You don't need to be logged to post a
clip, but your clip will not be shown in the homepage and will be deleted
after 6 hours. (I figured that people might just want to use it to make
private jokes with friends). 1.b) I plan on adding Twitter/Facebook logins, no
worries

2) It's made with NodeJS, and I'm a beginner at NodeJS. So if something goes
wrong, please let me know.

3) I made a premium plan for 0.99€/month for people that want to support me
and the project. (And also want to make clips that last more than 15
secondes). What do you think?

4) But I'd like to monetize this with native ads for YouTube content creators
or maybe premium plan for content creators. I think it's better to charge
creators than users. I don't know. What's best?

5) It's like GIFs, but with sounds. What's not to like?

